# Bradley is so going to Sky...



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2009)

Dave Brailsford seems way too gloating so it's difficult to it any other way, but I guess we will find out by the end of this week...


----------



## darkstar (3 Nov 2009)

He'l be going to Sky, he doesn't really have a choice on the matter if he wants to gain a podium at the tour next year.
It's looking hopeful


----------



## yello (3 Nov 2009)

darkstar said:


> He'l be going to Sky, he doesn't really have a choice on the matter if he wants to gain a podium at the tour next year.



Not quite sure I'd agree with that. My gut feel is that a move to Sky wouldn't help his cause... not for 2010 anyway.

I really can't see BW at Sky. For one, I just can't see Garmin letting him go without them having a replacement already lined up. Everyone assumes Contador for that but his future is far from settled. Also, if BW were to leave Sky i reckon it would be for a stronger team than Sky... again, gut feel. 

So unless Sky are stumping a really attractive wedge of cash then I don't see it... but I'll get my hat ready


----------



## rich p (3 Nov 2009)

I think he has intimated that he'd like to go to Sky and money talks, as they say, but I agree with Yello that it may not be the best move in terms of Grand Tours.


----------



## Skip Madness (3 Nov 2009)

I see Wiggins as having no chance at next year's Tour (top ten at best), although from the known squads at the moment he'd be better off staying at Garmin than moving to Sky.

I was pleased to see Carlos Sastre saying that he may well focus on the Giro-Vuelta double next year now that he has already won the Tour. I reckon Wiggins and Cadel Evans should think about something similar - neither will win the Tour with Alberto Contador and Andy Schleck set to dominate, so they should look at getting a Grand Tour full-stop. The final week of next year's Giro will probably be too steep for Wiggins, but the Vuelta route will be announced in December and may be more fruitful. If I were Wiggins I'd stay with Garmin and focus on either/both of the Giro and Vuelta.


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Nov 2009)

That makes sense to me SM, Wiggins should think about Sky after it has year under it's belt as a team. He also has to show that this year was not a one off wonder show as we've seen with other riders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rassendyll (3 Nov 2009)

But that's his dilemma isn't it.

If he waits a year then he runs the risk that Sky starts to build a team around someone else, and maybe he can't just walk in and expect them to support him, even he has another good year with Garmin.

Plus if he has a year that isn't as good then it lowers the chances of Sky coming in for him, lowers his contract value and means even if he does join the team he may be in a Cadel Evans - Lotto sort of scenario. Especially if they brought in someone like Cavendish.

It's not like Brailsford doesn't know how to organise a cycling team is it. And there are people within the organisation who have pro management and Tour management experience like Scott Sutherland. I'd be surprised if their organisation is anything less than exceptional.


----------



## yello (3 Nov 2009)

Rassendyll said:


> I'd be surprised if their organisation is anything less than exceptional.



You're right. They've shown their attention to detail is 2nd to none on the track. No reason really not to expect that to transfer to running a road team. And it's not as if, rider for rider, Sky are that much weaker than many other teams.

So I really don't know why I'm not convinced. I guess it's because it IS a new outfit. So I expect there to be an amount of learning to do and a degree of inexperience that will impact on results in the 1st year.


----------



## Skip Madness (3 Nov 2009)

I just think if he wants more money he should go to Sky. Otherwise there's not much to choose between the two squads at the moment, with Garmin being more capable of supporting a GC rider.

He needs to be realistic. This year's Tour - although not overly favourable to time-triallists - was one of the lightest on mountains that you will get, and he was still never going to win it. Next year's Tour is pretty much impossible for him to win. Moving to Sky won't suddenly change that (unless they have some magic juice...) so why not stay with a team that we already know can support him, race the Giro/Vuelta and try to become the first British winner of a grand tour.

Besides the money, I can't see what Sky can give him that Garmin can't - so if he wants to secure a healthier retirement, sure go to Sky. But on a sporting level there's not much to gain.


----------



## rich p (3 Nov 2009)

I don't think the Giro is winnable for BW but the Vuelta is too low profile these days especially with the great British public but also with the riders who give it scant respect these days. He'll want to concentrate on the TdF whoever he rides for.

After confessing to earning very little from his Olympic exploits, in Athens at least, who can blame him for maybe putting a big payday with a team he trusts above a Garmin team which may or may not be better equipped to aid him.


----------



## Skip Madness (3 Nov 2009)

rich p said:


> I don't think the Giro is winnable for BW


Not next year's, no, but in general he'll have a better chance there than at the Tour. The route varies and if he gets another one like 2009, 2005 or 2004 he'll have a chance.


> the Vuelta is too low profile these days especially with the great British public but also with the riders who give it scant respect these days. He'll want to concentrate on the TdF whoever he rides for.


The Vuelta's certainly not as high-profile as the other two, but most years it still has a decent field. Evans and Sastre usually ride it, and it's not inconceivable next year that Contador will turn up as well as Valverde (depending on what happens there) Sánchez, Gesink, Basso, Mosquera etc.

Ultimately I can't see the point in being remembered by the casual follower as the guy who finished in the top ten at the Tour a few times when he could be remembered by the dedicated follower as a major race winner if he aims for it. It's not like the survival of the sport in Britain is reliant on Wiggins being at the Tour. If I were him I'd wait until I've had a very good like at each GT parcours before I made my choice.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Nov 2009)

Could have a problem with Vande Velde at garmin he wasnt 100% last year but still had glimpses of what he can do in the Tdf. I d go to sky as out and out team leader.


----------



## Dave5N (4 Nov 2009)

Brailsford said at the outset: five years.

Nobody at Team Sky is looking at next year's tours as anything other than learning and training. Or the year after.

Remember the Track Programme - 8 years before serious consistent results?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Nov 2009)

I agree and I don't see Bradley as someone who win the Tour. I do see him as a well-liked and determined team-leader around which a team can coalesce and from which a real contender can learn and eventually emerge.


----------



## Dave5N (4 Nov 2009)

Yeah.

Back in the day we thought Craig McLean was where we were at. Now look at the strength and depth of people quick over four laps or less.

ANd no disrespect to Craig he was and is fantastic and will emerge again as the star he is in the 2012 paralympics.

But aside from Brad and Mark and co. there is a field of talent waiting to breakthrough. Forget Peter Kennaugh. Watch his brother.

etc


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Nov 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Could have a problem with Vande Velde at garmin he wasnt 100% last year but still had glimpses of what he can do in the Tdf. I d go to sky as out and out team leader.


a fair point, but it must be said that Vandevelde's support for Bradley was unstinting, despite his being the nominal team leader. I don't see him as a prima donna.


----------



## Carboncyclestore (12 Nov 2009)

My thoughts on this are that if there had been a TTT in the 2010 route then leaving Garmin would be a very bad move as far as G.C chances are concerned seeing they have Millar,Zabriske and Vandevelde and himself of course in a very strong team.

Seeing as there isnt one in the route for 2010 I dont see that riding for Sky will change his chances much.
This year Garmin couldnt really give him a lot of support in the mountains CDV helped him occasionally but he mostly had to do it himself.

In 2010 of course he will be a marked man and they may try to put him under pressure far earlier on in the race this time knowing that he wont fade away like they possibly thought he would this year.

On the TTT front, Lance couldnt hide his disappointment on his twitter page when he realised there was not a TTT.
Pretty sure he was banking on that to put some time into Contador if he stays with Astana.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Nov 2009)

Still no announcement...


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2009)

I thought your thread heading was the final word!


----------



## andrew_s (12 Nov 2009)

The Comic was saying he was staying put in this week's issue.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2009)

andrew_s said:


> The Comic was saying he was staying put in this week's issue.



Surely that can't be right! 

Surely FM can't be so wrong!


----------



## Dave5N (12 Nov 2009)

Next year. He has had too much Brailsford, but he isn't gonna be there in 2010 unless Dave can get to Rupert.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Nov 2009)

Seems that way - the title OP was reflecting on the weirdly gloating attitude Dave Brailsford was showing - like he knew something we all didn't. However perhaps that's just how he is!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Nov 2009)

Well, not with the addition of Hayman, Portal and Calzati as well as the rumoured arrival of Cioni and Vigano, there is only one squad place left at Sky. They have claimed they have one final 'big name' to arrive - and I don't think any of those five count (experienced domestiques through they are)... so who will it be?


----------



## livestrong10_02 (16 Nov 2009)

22 confirmed and 2 rumoured, so hope they at least get a brit to fill the final place on the squad (apparently they announced there would be 25 riders and just 6 brits so far out of 24 is a pretty poor showing for a so called british team)


----------



## raindog (21 Nov 2009)

It's more or less done and dusted concerning Wiggins according to l'Equipe
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/breves2009/20091121_122711_wiggins-signe-chez-sky.html


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Nov 2009)

They do seem to be categorical about it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Nov 2009)

And now even Vaughters is admitting that Bradley wants to go to Sky, and Brad is talking openly about it. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/cycling/8372698.stm


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Nov 2009)

am I alone in thinking that cycling is diminished by this drip-drip of speculation, prompted by team owners, agents and Bradley Wiggins alike? Or is this the complaint of a sad and naive old man?


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2009)

I do hope this is not the start of a football style transfer saga where riders are contracted to a team for a period, but if a better offer comes along from a "superior" team then riders feel it is ok to break their contracts and move during the time of the contract, or whinge until the team lets them go.


----------



## girofan (23 Nov 2009)

Wiggins and Sky saga is like a bad episode of Eastenders! 
"Do you fink Wiggo is gonna do the right fing Archie ahnd stay wiv Varters?"
"Nah Peg, he'll clear orf to Sky and install Sky boxes when 'e aint ridin for Brails!!!!"


----------



## girofan (23 Nov 2009)

"Ere Peg, av you eard that Swifty is gonna go to Sky? Tchmil is spittin jellied eels abhat it!!"
"Nah Archie, it aint true suwely! Nice young fella like im breakin iz contwact. Bwailsford as a lot to answer for!!!"


----------



## carrock (23 Nov 2009)

*wiggins*

to be honest, he needs to either sh1t or get off the pot....either go or announce he's staying put!!


----------



## rich p (23 Nov 2009)

I tend to agree with the last few posts except that this is Wiggins' best and possibly only shot at a big day. He didn't make money out of the Olympic success and after his 4th place in the Tour he wants to cash in understandably and Sky represents his best chance.
Mucky perhaps but the career is a short one.


----------



## Speck (23 Nov 2009)

I've heard he's riding for Lamberetta next year


----------



## girofan (24 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> I've heard he's riding for Lamberetta next year




No!!!
Surely he's praying and going to Vespers?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Nov 2009)

He'll need a motor if he's going to beat Contador (or some of whatever The Big C is on...)


----------



## rich p (24 Nov 2009)

When is the deadline for signing new riders?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Nov 2009)

Not sure - I can't find it on the UCI ProTour website...


----------



## Skip Madness (10 Dec 2009)

It seems Sky have a press conference scheduled for tomorrow where it is expected that they will announce the signing of Wiggins, according to _Cycling News_.

I can't wait until all this bollocks is dealt with.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Dec 2009)

It means they are going to have a team argument before they've even started. Thomas Lövkvist was saying the other day that he expects to be Team Leader for the TdF...


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Dec 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He'll need a motor if he's going to beat Contador (or some of whatever The Big C is on...)


you're very brave now that Mr. Eady can't get you!!!! (Looks at deeds for house and decides to move on..)


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Dec 2009)

Brailsford has just announced that BW has signed a 4 year deal with Sky


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2009)

Thank Gawd for that.
At least it gave us something to prattle about in the off season.


----------



## stumpy (10 Dec 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Brailsford has just announced that BW has signed a 4 year deal with Sky




Bloody hell!!! I didn't see that coming....there has not even been mention of the possibility of Wiggins moving team has there??????????has there????


----------



## johnr (10 Dec 2009)

That Flying Monkey... what a seer. Hope he does the lottery.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Dec 2009)

I wish I could put it into more sensible words but I don't think this is good for BW or the new Sky team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Dec 2009)

I had _a __few_ anxious moments there. The prospect of _being wrong _was opening up like a vast empty chasm in front of me... 

For my next easy prediction: Bradley Wiggins will never win the Tour de France.


----------



## Landslide (10 Dec 2009)

Best go and put a bet on him winning it eh? At least the collapse of your soothsaying infallibility will be cushioned! 
(Should he actually manage it!!!)


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Dec 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I had _a __few_ anxious moments there. The prospect of _being wrong _was opening up like a vast empty chasm in front of me...


and for all of us. Your rectitude is the Pole Star in our Cosmology of Truth!

Lets all pretend that this has nothing to do with money or the marketing of Sky. Brailsford turns out champions. What are the chances of Bradley winning the Worlds? A major one-dayer? He's certainly got the drive.


----------



## dustystreet (10 Dec 2009)

i'm really looking forward to watching how he does in next year's tdf after his exploits this year but will he actually have decent riders in Team Sky who can support him better than Garmin in order to get on the podium?


----------



## yenrod (10 Dec 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I had _a __few_ anxious moments there. The prospect of _being wrong _was opening up like a vast empty chasm in front of me...
> 
> For my next easy prediction: Bradley Wiggins will never win the Tour de France.



I wouldn't write that off Fly...

But at the same time...


----------

